# I has a . . .



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

What do you has?

I has a Reese's peanut butter Christmas tree. :yay


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I has a lunch of egg salad, lemonade, grape tomatoes, and spinach. Yummy!


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

I has a beer!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a Swedish pride! :yay


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I has a spot on face that is annoying and wont go away and I guees im gonna get many more just my age you know... AHHHH!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I has a third nipple.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I has a problem with ethnic diversity.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> I has a third nipple.


:rofl


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

anonymid said:


> What do you has?
> 
> I has a Reese's peanut butter Christmas tree. :yay


Can I has it? :banana


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

anonymid said:


> I has a Reese's peanut butter Christmas tree. :yay


 awsome can i have some?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I has a headache


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

can I has sum foodz?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I has a upcoming trip to Disney World! Yay, an escape from life!!!!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I has a portable heat lamp , carry it with me all around the house. 8)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

..

i tells ya!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I has a new pair of jeans!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

anonymid said:


> What do you has?
> 
> I has a Reese's peanut butter Christmas tree. :yay


I do not has =(

But I has the week of xmas off from work. Hooray!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a lot a Christmas shopping to do


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I has a fetish...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has heat in my room! Finally! :yay


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i has a hat on


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a Christmas card from a friend! :yay


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I has a short attention span!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rdrr said:


>


lolwut


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yay


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I has brain damage? Uh oh.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a new and darker outlook on life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I has an inability to stop posting here tonight and go to bed.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rdrr said:


>


:haha


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I has a delicious cuba libre!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I has an inability to stop posting here tonight and go to bed.


I has a similar problem. (Lurking :um)


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> I has a third nipple.


You do not has a third nipple!! Wait.........do you really? :b All I can see is that you has a very long neck.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a "just for fun" post spamming problem 2nite.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has hot chocolate. :boogie:yay:banana


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I has a visitor message from anymouse! I also has a bunch of neck and tailbone pain. Will has hot chocolate in 2.5 hours, once I leave work and get home!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ haha

i has a clean car yays! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I has a list of things that were definitely not done today.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I has a whole bottle of freshly made Green Dragons


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Brings a tear to my eye.


:rofl


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I has a heart attack! (Bacon weave, eggs, cheese, fried onions and fried ham) And hot chocolate!










No I did not eat that by myself.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I has asian pride! And I'm not asian! Lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a date bar! :yay

Well, not anymore, I eated it.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I has a heart attack! (Bacon weave, eggs, cheese, fried onions and fried ham) And hot chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so obscene lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

kiirby said:


> Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I has the good ****!!
with no pay needed!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GunnyHighway said:


> I has a heart attack! (Bacon weave, eggs, cheese, fried onions and fried ham) And hot chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Emanresu said:


> That is so obscene lol


Now, if that was like a fruit pie or something - that would be a totally different thing. :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has a chocolate chip cookie. :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i has a new phone


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I has pie.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I has a need to boogie.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I has a need to boogie.


Then boogie with me my dear :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I has four wrapped presents! Two thirds left or something equally as unappealing.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a 







(Bong)

You wanna hit??


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I has a hot chocolate.
Where on eath served that strange bacon onion big roll thing?
And did it come with ketchup?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I has'd a poptart but its gone!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I has munchies. Real bad.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I can has a cheeseburger


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I has a McDonald's cheeseburger last night. It was yum. 

(And went to me bum, I'm sure!)


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I has munny. So I has to go spend it.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


> cute.
> 
> :yay
> 
> ...


No thanks lol!! The bong is enough!!!! lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a lovely


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I has a PIMPull posibul on mi noze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I has munchies. Real bad.


Hmm sounds like someone also has a bong ???? ..... gonna pass it around ? I has a need to hit that!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I has a cookie


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Hmm sounds like someone also has a bong ???? ..... gonna pass it around ? I has a need to hit that!!!


Pahahaha  you has life on the edge.

I has flu. And work! Ugh.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

kiirby said:


> Pahahaha  you has life on the edge.
> 
> I has flu. And work! Ugh.


I can haz chiken soop fur u! :rub


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Pahahaha  you has life on the edge.
> 
> I has flu. And work! Ugh.


Awwww! I has just got over the flu! I hope you feel better soon! (hugs)

You would not be sick right now boy if you did not sneak my bong though!!!



anymouse said:


> :cry
> 
> don't forget to smoke n watch nature videos too!


lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a date bar! :yay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has a broken heart. :roll


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

anymouse said:


> i has a happy new year!! it JUST turned it here!! :yay


youre late. im way into 2011 already :yay :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :yay


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I has a lonely night...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I has a lonely night...


:squeeze


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I has a beer


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has a chocolate santa. :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a panic attack today


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I has a panic attack today


:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I has a headache. :|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I has a headache. :|


:squeeze

I has a headless chocolate santa. :um


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I has a headless chocolate santa. :um


:squeeze
Thanks!

Too bad there isn't an aspirin emote. =/


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a tired foots and I also has a new book to read


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I haz coffee


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has anther date this week.:um 

I has anther panic attack thinking of it :roll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I has lonely...I has recovery.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I has anther date this week.:um
> 
> I has anther panic attack thinking of it :roll


:squeeze



rawrguy said:


> I has lonely...I has recovery.


:rub

I has too much time on my hands


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> I has lonely...I has recovery.


^^^^^^^^
I has a great sas friend ^ 
I has a sas friend that is gonna start doing well
I has a sas friend who a great recovery
I has a sas friend who needs a hug *hug*
I has a sas friend who can pm me anytime he needs to okay??


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I has an hour and a half drive left with no iTunes and staticky radio stations. Sooo bored.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :rub
> 
> I has too much time on my hands


Thanks

:b I do too!

I as anther good friend -cough cough *dontworrybehappy*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Thanks
> 
> :b I do too!
> 
> I as anther good friend -cough cough *dontworrybehappy*


I has a good friend too and her name starts with an n :wink :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I has a good friend too and her name starts with an n :wink :squeeze :squeeze


Natalie?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Natalie?


guess again :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nicole?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Nicole?


nope, but maybe you better not keep guessing or you'll reach your post limit by the time you guess right :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

t

Natasha?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> t
> 
> Natasha?


:no I''ll give you a hint it starts with need and ends with normal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I give up.


quitter


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has an addiction...or two...maybe three. :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I has an addiction...or two...maybe three. :um


me too :|


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I has a cataclysm.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a ponder .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I has a pain in my uterus.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I has a pain in my uterus.


Me too!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Me too!




i has a hungry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


spend it? :stu



anymouse said:


> :b


can i has some?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> spend it? :stu


hmmm... That seems logical.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> hmmm... That seems logical.


:yes



anymouse said:


> :yay i can has melon!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ That's illogical


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I has a stiffy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> ^ That's illogical


nuh uh



anymouse said:


> yes u can has cake :hb


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I has a worry.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I has a pain that won't go away. :sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I has a pain that won't go away. :sigh


:ditto


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :ditto


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> I has a worry.





BluePhoenix54 said:


> I has a pain that won't go away. :sigh





BrokenStars said:


> :ditto


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I has a dontworrybehappy's sig


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i has an identity theft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> i has an identity theft


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


:get


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for not getting it


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

not getting what?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i dunno


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a broken heart


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I has a broken heart


:squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze


I has a good Brokestars .

I has a broke heart still that needs to heal . I has a pet that is passed on in my hand.  .... I miss my parakeet. :cry


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

I haz a mtn dew.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I haz a manbearpig...yea thier real


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

splitting headache. seriously, the hadron collider has nothing on this.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I haz a manbearpig...yea thier real


my god that's hot.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I has a friend I miss terribly


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I haz a manbearpig...yea thier real


however, someone needs to tell him it's not polite to point.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

I has a signature


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I has sammiches


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Awww.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I has sammiches


 share or ban



anymouse said:


>


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a








Group I will be starting up!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> share or ban


I made you a sammich but i eated it


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I made you a sammich but i eated it


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

i has a jawbreaker


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> I has 4 donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can I has some?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> I has 4 donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW those donuts sure look good ^^ Can i has one


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> Yes! Better hurry up though.
> 
> I has _two_ less donuts now! Mez donuts are disappearing. :blank


:yay


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> I invited some friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a 5,000th post. :tiptoe


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

grapefruit! Mmmm.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Capri sun


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has kit kat bars


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i has soks too


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i has 37 cents:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a posting addiction


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a bad case of da flu


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


I has a *awwww* coming out!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I has a don't wanna go to school.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have a deep pain that wont go away


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a happy among my horrible feelings


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a no non sleep full nite its almost 8am and I am up - sigh.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I has a mint chocolate frijj - this makes me happeh! =3


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a post booster !


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

I has a dream.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> I has a post booster !


An she wunderz wy she hitz 50 post limit!










I haz unnerstndin of this!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> An she wunderz wy she hitz 50 post limit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sus I has post addiction mm k ?

*EDIT : *










:cry :cry :cry
I has a sad face now!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Very cute anymouse ^_^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


Aw, I've seen that one before and thought of you.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I haz got a feelin i b the only one with a Christmas tree still up?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I has to find a goddamned job but I iz reluctant to apply for retail posishunz.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> are there other positions?


Sure! There are positions such as UAF Dean, Registered nurse, certified nurse, travel nurse, _______ engineer, _______ expert/specialist, teacher, certified counselor... You know, all those little things that require skills you don't get with a psych degree or require you to be outgoing and willing to answer phones all the time? I'm doomed... DOOOOOOMED!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hases a pepsi.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I had a toast with peanut butter . . .

but I eated it.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I haz a posting ability's back! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I haz red bull.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

According to the tags someone haz a third nipple.

I thought I had a third nipple one time. Turns out it was just a pimple.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I haz red bull.


Do you haz wings? :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> Do you haz wings? :stu


Red Bull doesn't actually give you wings, but it helps temporarily restore mental alertness or wakefulness when experiencing fatigue or drowsiness.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a job :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I has a job :yay


:yay That's awesome :high5

I has a cupcake


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :yay That's awesome :high5
> 
> I has a cupcake


I has my first project 2nite :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I has the urge to dance!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I has a strong aversion to spam topics.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I haz a craving for a slice of cheesecake.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a logo almost done


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> I has my first project 2nite :yay


congrats!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has a stress head ache at 5:30am .. no sleep yet :cry


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I haz a nap needed!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has sweet potato fries! :yay


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anonymid said:


> I has sweet potato fries! :yay


I has to try those sometime. They sound delicious.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eeew, not a fan of sweet potatoes in any form.

However, I has a new plushie.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I haz a hungry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ozkr said:


> I has to try those sometime. They sound delicious.


Yes, you must, they are awesome. :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

anonymid said:


> I has sweet potato fries! :yay


I has sweet potato fries in the oven right now. :high5


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> I has sweet potato fries in the oven right now. :high5


:high5


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I has a sleepy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I has a whole bag of doritos to myself :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I haz a cardboard and paper model ship that I made awhile ago, but haz no spot to put it. I also haz a hockey puck thing I made for my wall (see avatar), that refuses to stay bluetacked to my wall and so I don't haz a place for that either.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Aphexfan said:


> I has a whole bag of doritos to myself :b


OMG, I has an envy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I has a "please play again" message on my coffee cup.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I has rocky road ice cream. :banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I has a "mouse" in my hand.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a bowl of peanuts! :yay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I has a bore


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

I has many imported chocolates


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I has an LA Kings cap.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

i has a thirst for adventure


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a tooth ache


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I haz a feeling.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I has a brownie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a slice of pecan pie. :yay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I has a feeling,
A feeling I can't hide, oh noez


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has banana bread! :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :b :banana 

I has a coffee at midnight! Not exactly a wise choice, lol! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :cup :banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

More like...


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I has a stupid pimple on my chin


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I has broken glasses.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I has a sunburn.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

cheezburger.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

rofl i luv this thread! i has extra cheddar goldfish


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i has an empty tea cup


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I has a new MacBook Pro.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I has a proposition for you. (Not really... just remember that from somewhere, a movie or something... :?)


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I has a toasty


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

I has a one legged crab


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I has blueberries, bi_i_tches.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I haz a jebus bobblehead :banana








:lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I has a balloon. Do you have a balloon? I have a balloon. My balloon is red. What colour is your balloon?

*POP*

I has a string.  Do you have a string. I have a string.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I has crooked fingers.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I has plans to change my life around.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

I has a drum set and a new erhu! EYWYEAAAAAH!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I has a new nerf


----------



## Iloveyouu (Jul 8, 2011)

I has huge marshmallows.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yur ankles. I will haz dem.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I has a punching bag


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I has a funny


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I has a towel wrapped around my head.

_(Wet hair.)_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has dried cranberries! :yay


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I haz a need for more sleep


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I has a chia pet


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a Reese's egg. :clap


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I has a winning lottery ticket... Too bad it's only for two dollars


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I has an energy drink


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I has a stomach ache


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I has a Coca-Cola.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I has a Slinky!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i has a cheese danish


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My neck hurts and my ear hurts. I has two owies.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i has cranberry juice :3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I haz a Klonopin and a rockstar


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------

